# Brit Stop



## Traveller_HA5_3DOM (May 9, 2005)

Anyone had the updates from Britstop this month?


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

No, we haven't had any either.

Denise & Joe


----------



## Traveller_HA5_3DOM (May 9, 2005)

I had got used to the new additions, maybe nobody has sent in any new potential stopovers!! 

I was hoping for monthly updates until my renewal date. I feel sure that is what was said when we signed up.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

A watched kettle never boils!




I am still waiting although I had a big pile last month. Feeling better now!

Alan


----------



## Traveller_HA5_3DOM (May 9, 2005)

Post must have reminded Steve, October list just arrived


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Yep, mine arrived this morning and all printed out. Cheers Bitstops.  

Steve


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

I have just had an e mail off pay pal to say that they have stopped the pay pal standing order payments to brit stops. ?

Ray.


----------



## BritStops (Mar 3, 2011)

Hi everyone,

Just spotted this thread - it wasn't what reminded me, I've been hanging on to get the last host (for some reason I like an even number in a batch :roll: )

Anyway, everyone should have received updates now, so all's well that ends well, as they say 

Steve

[edit to add: sorry, Ray, I have no idea what that Paypal message is about!]


----------



## ardgour (Mar 22, 2008)

Just as well you started this thread - I wondered why I hadn't received anything from Brit Stops (or MHF) for a while so went searching and discovered my computer in its infinite wisdom has decided all mail relating to MH should go direct to spam  
Is it trying to tell me something?

Chris


----------



## Traveller_HA5_3DOM (May 9, 2005)

rayrecrok said:


> Hi.
> 
> I have just had an e mail off pay pal to say that they have stopped the pay pal standing order payments to brit stops. ?
> 
> Ray.


Did you ever get to the bottom of why PayPal stopped your payment? They once paid out £100 of mine to a fraudster and then rang me to tell me their computer had flagged up a suspicious transaction. I of course said "Why did you not ring me before you made the payment?" Their reply was "That's not how our system works!!"
Needless to say I do not trust Paypal to dip into my account any more.


----------

